# Coiover Question, no ZLink



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

BC Racing Coil Overs are at the bottom of the list of Reliable Manufacturers ...Run away from that site ..also K Sports utter garbage ...

If you are in need of giving your mony away ..look up Smurfenstein he is in need of mony and he and a few others have a pleathora of knowledge concerning your interest into Modifiing that Cruzen of yours ...

And if you just want to give mony away my hand is always out for contributions ..

Anyyway look deeper not cheaper ... STI , KW. Whiteline ...Shoot I am on a waiting list for the coilovers that I prefer ...Good Luck .


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a set of Bilstein B14's on my car. So far I am very happy with their performance. The only drawback is that you cannot adjust the dampening. Other than that, I can't think of any con's.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> I have a set of Bilstein B14's on my car. So far I am very happy with their performance. The only drawback is that you cannot adjust the dampening. Other than that, I can't think of any con's.
> 
> Good luck with your search!



I just put these on a couple weeks ago. They do help a ton! I am not worried about the damping adjustment because bilstein is smart enough to know what works best. If you require adjustment then I wouldn't spend less than the bilstein setup. I.e. if I was in dire need of that feature, I'd be looking at $1800-2500 for KW v2 or v3.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Have a look at a set of ISC

Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Suspension/Coilovers - ISC Suspension

From what I have heard and had a read about they are not too bad.

I'll be getting a set over here, which are Aussie made.

From what I believe, they also manufacture in USA


----------

